# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Интернет через 2 сетевые карты

## indexsolo

Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой.

Есть персональный компьютер (Windows XP) и ноутбук (Windows 7). На персональном компьютере установлено 2 сетевые карты, в одну из которых подключен провайдер. Вторая служит для сети и интернета между ноутбуком.
Интернет расшарен через стандартное подключение по логину и паролю с указанием второй сетевой карты. Не буду вдаваться в подробности по настройке ip адресов и dns.

Проблема такая. Глючит интернет на ноутбуке, т.е или не открывает страницы, или медленно открывает, или частично открывает. При этом все работало замечательно до установки очередных обновлений операционной системы обоих компьютеров. 

Есть такой интересный момент. Если на персональном компьютере подгрузить тот же сайт который не открывается на ноутбуке и обновить в браузере на ноутбуке этот глючный сайт в ту же секунду быстро загрузится.

Сразу напишу что если напрямую подключить провайдера к ноутбуку все работает отлично.

Знаю и уверен, что проблема решиться покупкой маршрутизатора, но хотелось бы разобраться в чем может быть проблема и что это за злополучное обновление от Microsoft?

----------


## putin512

> нтернет расшарен через стандартное подключение по логину и паролю с указанием второй сетевой карты. Не буду вдаваться в подробности по настройке ip адресов и dns.


как раз это и интересно, а то как знать где копать?

----------

